# The BC Rich owners thread



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

Seeing the Lado thread and having played and enjoyed more than a few back in the day, I was still one of the ones who steered toward BC Rich. I still own my 78 Seagull that I bought in 80...







The Kahler was added in 83? pretty much the moment they were introduced...BC Rich took longer to catch on.

Next?


J.R.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i used to own a neck thru mockingbird back in the day. loved that guitar


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Mockingbird would have been my first "real" guitar. Don't have it anymore - but wish I did.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Early 10 Bich would be my choice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Those were interesting to play with the top 4 strings doubled.

If I had ever bought a BC Rich, I think I would have bought an Eagle.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is one for sale in Kingston

http://www.coolguitars.ca/kgs_inv_detail.php?InvID=3813


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mine looked very much like that one! except i didn't have all phase switching, and coil taps, and varitone on mine. and iirc, the blue wasn't as dark on mine. i wish i had a scanner. i have a pic of it being held by a mid 20's me. it's buried in a closet i think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

take a pic of the pic.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> mine looked very much like that one! except i didn't have all phase switching, and coil taps, and varitone on mine. and iirc, the blue wasn't as dark on mine. i wish i had a scanner. i have a pic of it being held by a mid 20's me. it's buried in a closet i think.


If you find the picture you could go to any photo shop and they would scan it for you and put it on a memory card/stick for you so you could load it on your computer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A special double for you BC Rich lovers.



[h=2]B.C. Rich Pro X Custom @#!*% Double Neck Electric Guitar Gloss Black[/h]*Today's Price*
*$599.99*
40​*MSRP: $1,600.00*
*Regular Price: $999.99*
*(interim markdowns may have applied)**







*







[h=2]Product Description[/h]Nothing makes the statement "Pro guitarist has arrived" in the studio or on stage quite like a doubleneck guitar. If you're looking to conquer miles and miles of new sonic terrain, the PXCB612BK Doubleneck @#!*% delivers with maximum style and impact. Its bloodline can traced to the late-'70s, early-'80s era B.C Rich Classic lineup, but make no mistake: this guitar is all business. Its form, function and tone-shaping abilities scream sophistication.

Its dual neck-through mahogany body design provides lightning-fast access to the highest frets on its 24-fret two-octave necks, and comes standard with two sets of B.C. Rich B.D.S.M. pickups. The lower neck is strung up as a tradtiontional 6-string guitar with a simple volume, volume, tone and 3-way pickup selector; it also features a fully adjustable B.C. Rich Quad bridge. The upper neck of the @#!*% is strung as a 12-string with rear-mounted tuners below the bridge. A 3-way toggle lets you choose which neck is active. The Doubleneck @#!*% is a guaranteed showstopper.
[h=3]Features[/h]

Both a 6-string and 12-string in one killer axe
Nato mahogany body with dual set neck-thru construction
Two maple necks with rosewood fingerboards and ultra-fast-access body joints
24 frets on each neck with easy-to-play inlays and 24-5/8" scales
Powerful B.C. Rich humbuckers and intuative electronics


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, you know, i think bc rich has the highest kpd ratio of any guitar maker i can think of. that double neck is cool, i would love to try one out just for fun.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

That double neck is wicked cool. I wish, Stead, that if you were going to post prices, that you would provide a LINK to the location you found it...this applies to all yer threads.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> That double neck is wicked cool. I wish, Stead, that if you were going to post prices, that you would provide a LINK to the location you found it...this applies to all yer threads.


Duly noted, sir. I'll do my best to remember. If I slip up, please remind me as it takes a reminder or two sometimes for the synapses to make the ongoing connection in my brain. The BC Rich guitar is from MF. Link below.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid/?icid=200510&noPopup=true


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

here's my 74' Seagull.
I love this guitar. All mahogany body and neck. FASTEST action on a guitar that I've ever owned (no neck heel). Makes me want to fusion-out when I strap it on.
All original including the Guild humbuckers


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Man, I LOVE BC Rich guitar designs!!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's another deal for you BC Rich lovers.









*Product Description*

The B.C. Rich Pro X Custom Mockingbird Electric Guitar has a lot to offer the guitarist on a budget. It features the famous Mockingbird body style in mahogany with a set through mahogany neck. The neck has a rosewood fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets, 12" radius and BCR diamond inlays. Dual active B.C. Rich humbuckers provide plenty of output. It comes with Floyd Rose Special bridge and die-cast tuners.
*Features*



Set through neck construction
Mahogany body with mahogany neck
Rosewood fingerboard
24 jumbo frets
1-11/16" (43mm) nut width
24-5/8" scale length
12" neck radius
BCR diamond fingerboard inlays (3,5,7,9,12,15,17,19)
Traditional 3-to-a-side headstock shape
Two active B.C. Rich B.D.S.M humbuckers
Floyd Rose Special bridge type
3-way toggle switch, 2 volume and 2 tone
B.C. Rich die-cast tuners
.009 To .046 strings
Price: $340.00


For Keto: :smile-new: http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid/?icid=204625&noPopup=true


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Never owned or played one, and thought that they sometimes had too many knobs and switches. But I do remember seeing Domenic Troiano playing one (probably a Seagull) at the Colonial in the late 70's, and was impressed. I seem to recall he liked it because of the rather wide neck.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I have one of the newer Mockingbird ST models. For the money I can't imagine a better playing guitar. I did replace the factory pickups with a JB/'59 setup, but I did keep the coil splitters, phase switch & variac.


----------



## Noordijk Guitar Care (Jun 19, 2021)

LPBlue said:


> Seeing the Lado thread and having played and enjoyed more than a few back in the day, I was still one of the ones who steered toward BC Rich. I still own my 78 Seagull that I bought in 80...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I just bought a 1978 Eagle - Can you tell me in which position the varitone is in bypass mode? Is it when the tip is towards the neck or towards the back of the guitar? Thx Dirk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Noordijk Guitar Care said:


> Hi, I just bought a 1978 Eagle - Can you tell me in which position the varitone is in bypass mode? Is it when the tip is towards the neck or towards the back of the guitar? Thx Dirk


The OP hasn't been around in a while, Pete @faracaster might be able to help you though.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Try the Neal Moser site.




__





Contact Us Page






www.nealmoserguitars.com


----------

